# To Chain or Not To Chain...that is the question?



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yesterdays snow in MA was heavy and wet and it got me to thinking- would this be any easier if I had chains on my tires? My 9hp Craftsman did a great job but I do get quite a bit of wheel spin. My '79 Ariens tires were like racing slicks. The Ariens was a curb find with a busted auger gear box, which I replaced (thanks Jayzauto1) and I was bummed I really couldn't put it through a good tryout with the wheels spinning so much.

I'm curious to see what everyone's opinions of tire chains are.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if i were you i would order a set of these and grab 2 tubes for them. you usually have to cut the old tires off the rim with a grinder because they are so still and they have a metal band running around the bead. with those tires you will never need chains. if you have a big wheel 4 lug model i have a used set that i will sell for 30 bucks off the rim for the pair


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had a snow blower for decades and never had problems without chains - until yesterday. (My driveway is 140' and rises 10' in that distance. Thus, I have some slope but not huge.) In 24 hours, the temp. went from 60 to 27, so the asphalt driveway was still above freezing when the snow started. The melting snow refroze, creating a thin layer of ice my snow blower was unable to overcome without tremendous effort on my part.

Anyway, I ordered chains last night.

When answering Merdody1, I'd appreciate those with chains responding to let me know whether they stay on all the time or only put on as needed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I prefer chains.....


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

I put chains on my Yardworks 30" when I first bought it 17 years ago, it has the big Snow Hog tires. Those chains have never been off since I got it. I would not want to be fighting a sliding slippery snowblower over snow covered ice, too much work and unsafe for your back and surrounding objects.
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have several snowblowers, all with deep lugged tires but one, Ariens ST522. The latter slips only at the pile the town leaves. Other than that, my other blowers don't slip but they all have weight, both frame, auger, cast iron gearbox, and engine weight 8 or 10hp. And I have flat driveways and sidewalks, no inclines. I have chains on one, John Deere 1032, a real beast with or without chains.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Been blowing snow for years and have never needed chains. I have blown snow on flat, on slopes, EOD piles ... You name it. I'm sure there are always extinuating cicumstances but I never encountered any of them. 
If you constantly experience wheel spin under various conditions you ar overrunning your machine's ability to clear the snow quickly enough. Think about this.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> If you constantly experience wheel spin under various conditions you ar overrunning your machine's ability to clear the snow quickly enough. Think about this.


I guess yesterday was not a typical snow day as we had an incredibly warm day and night before the snow started so by the time there was 10 inches of snow on the ground the bottom 2 inches were getting really hard packed and icy. But I do get your point as I tend to probably be in a gear or two higher than I should. I can't drive 55!

I do think I'm going to go with chains on the Craftsman and possibly replace the tires on the Ariens.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just went out to try an Ariens 10000 series that I had repowered with a clone and wanted to take it for a spin. Those small tires with no chains didn't want to push that girl forward. That explains why all the old Ariens I've picked up had chains! I just got back from blowing my girlfriends drive with the ST 824 that I just patched the block with JB weld and a new connecting rod. I wanted to see if the repair would hold under hard use....it did!...but this blower had no chains, but it had the nice sno hog kind of tire that Ariens used......no problems....but the same machine I use with the chains out performs it.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> Been blowing snow for years and have never needed chains. I have blown snow on flat, on slopes, EOD piles ... You name it. I'm sure there are always extinuating cicumstances but I never encountered any of them.
> If you constantly experience wheel spin under various conditions you ar overrunning your machine's ability to clear the snow quickly enough. Think about this.


Think about this though, wheel spin without overrunning a machine, just trying to gain traction?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

after I got my 521 toro with hard rubber tires I wanted to switch them for pneumatic tires only to find out that the axles were different sizes. my toro 826 ( sold ) had chains on it and after using it on some very wet and icy snow I bought chains for the pneumatic wheels that I bought for the 521 but still had no idea how I would put those wheels on the 521. finally I purchased a 521 with pneumatic tires and the plan is just to switch to the tires with chains if I need them


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I was wondering about if putting chains on the tires would void the manufactures warranty on a new machine?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had chains on my blowers for 15 years, I've been happy with the improved traction. Both houses had inclined driveway, but our current house (for 10 years), definitely is steeper. 

All 3 machines I've used during that time (MTD 640F, Ariens ST824, Ariens 1024 Pro) have had Snow Hog tires. I'm not trying to take anything away from the tires, but there's only so much that a rubber tread design can do to help when you're on icy surfaces. 

The MTD (what I bought them for) was probably tougher to turn after I added the chains. Plus they scraped the driveway when turning. But both Ariens since then have had differentials. The differentials mean that I'm not sliding any tires, and scraping chains, when turning. Of course, the differential does also mean that a single tire losing grip is enough to make the machine stop, meaning that you kind of want all the grip you can get. 

Especially with a differential, or probably Auto-Turn (from Ariens), or a trigger-based turning system, chains probably cause a reduced amount of driveway scraping when turning. I tried one of my Ariens without chains for 1-2 storms as a test, and then quickly put them on. 

My chains are over 15 years old. I've flipped them, to use the other side of the links. It feels like they're not gripping as well as they used to, perhaps due to being quite smooth now, so I may replace them. But if they seem expensive, remember that they can last for a long time. With an inclined driveway, I really like having them.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

raggdoll said:


> Think about this though, wheel spin without overrunning a machine, just trying to gain traction?


I believe I mentioned certain circumstances. I only cited my personal experience.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

My early blower was a 5 hp with snowhog style tires on it and it did ok. I refurb'd a 10 HP for myself that had conventional tires on it. It was like a pig on ice when blowing wet and heavy show. I got a set of chains on one I bought that needed repair so I fixed them and put them on my 10 HP. It made a world of difference, I no longer had traction issues, it stuck like glue.


I have a couple of keepers now, and they have chains regardless of the tires on them.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I don't use chains, I find it too hard on the tranny, going over the links all this time making jerks to all the drive train and breaking shear pins like they were butter. Better traction wheels is what I recommend to all that ask.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If you have a nice, pretty driveway, one chained wheel slip will take care of it for you. Even if there is no wheel spin the chains leave small marks. I believe there are hard rubber chains that don't leave marks. Something to consider.
And if you *do insist* on chains the best way to install them is to deflate your tires, install your chains and reinflate. They will be nice and snug and won't flop around.


----------

